# hier ist mal ein bild von meinem alutech bike



## sonic150585 (7. Januar 2007)

das habe ich heuet nacht ersteigert ich hoffe das es bis nächste woche bei mir ist dann 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=140070779443&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## der-tick.de (7. Januar 2007)

Rate mal wozu es den Fred Wildsau-Bilder gibt?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funghi (7. Januar 2007)

ui, aber scho älteres Modell

(wollte nomma was schreiben, bevor geclosed wird)


----------



## sonic150585 (7. Januar 2007)

ok werde es da nochmal posten wusste nicht das es ne widsau ist sorry


----------



## Fraensn (7. Januar 2007)

OMG das is ja noch ne Eingelenker Wildsau!

Das Ding hat ja schon nen Historischen Wert!


----------



## Marina (7. Januar 2007)

omg, die sahen mal so aus? wie grausam...


----------



## TinglTanglTom (7. Januar 2007)

die haben früher irgendwie alle so ausgesehn  da könnte man glatt nen thread machen "zeigt her eure retro Alutechs"  
in gedenken an die zeit vor Jürgen Schlender


----------



## Marina (7. Januar 2007)

hey, beschwör das grauen nich herauf


----------



## numinisflo (7. Januar 2007)

thanks for the info!


----------



## Alu-Maik (12. Januar 2007)

hier ist noch ein Bild von meine alten Wildsau DH
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url][/IMG]


----------

